# time capsule accès depuis le web



## edou68 (4 Janvier 2012)

bonjour
Etant propriétaire d'une time capsule , j'ai voulu réalisé ce que le revendeur bemac m'as dit qu'il était possible de réalisé , c'est a dire accèder ama time capsule depuis le web de n'importe ou . 
j'aurais voulu y accéder depuis mon ipad mais aussi depuis un ordinateur ( mac ) . 

Pour l'ipad , k'ai télécharger l'application filebrowse qui le permet , mais je n'arrive pas a mon avis a configurer efficacement la time capsule ... en effet quand je vais dans réglage manuel l'adresse ip est de type 192.168 et non un adresse ip privé .... donc je ne peux évidement pas configurer l'application .. comment faut il configurer la time capsule pour quelle soit "sur le net" .moi je l'ai configurer pour quelle remplace ma bbox . ( la bbox n'apparait plus dans le wifi ... je crois que c'est l'option remplacer un routeur ...)  
j'ai vu qu'il existe une autre application nommé filesconnect qui le permet aussi 
ps j'ai une ip dynamique et j'avais réaliser un ftp sur mon ancien macbook pro avec un compte dyndns . 

j'ai vue sur les forums que des personnes y était déjà arrivé , mais en les contactant par mail aucune n'a répondue .. 

cordialement


----------



## ciradis (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour
 il ya eu un poste similaire recement  , sinon ta capsule tu peux acceder via AFP  , faut creer de nouvelles règles et ouvrire le port 548 (Port du protocole AFP).
 , moi perso j'utilise files Connect , 
 et via le Mbp dans le finder aller à >> se connecter >>> ton adresse dynamique et mot de passe .
 Cordialement


----------



## edou68 (5 Janvier 2012)

re 
files connect ? depuis l'ipad j'imagine ?  comment a tu configurer ta time capsule alors ? 
en mode routeur ou en mode pont ? ou en remplacement du wifi de ma bbox . 
ps je ne peux pas arreter le mode routeur de la bbox .. car c'est pas possible apparemment , car pour activer le mode routeur de la Tc il faut arrêter celui de la bbox .  
cordialement .


----------



## ciradis (5 Janvier 2012)

re
 files Connecte de l ipad et de l iphone , sinon ma time capsule brancher à une livebox 2  , que j'ai gardé en routeur et wifi , ma TC en mode pont , sur la livebox et attribuer une adresse ip fixe  j'ai dirigé le port 548 en udp et tcp vers la TC .
 je connais pas les caracterisque de filebrowser mais files Connect te laisse le choix de te connecter à tes peripheriques en plusieurs mode (ftp , afp , webdav ...).
 je te donnerai plus de detail quand je rentre du boulot

 Cordialement


----------



## edou68 (5 Janvier 2012)

re
oui j'ai vu que files connect permettait de faire de l'afp contrairement a filerowse...


----------



## ciradis (6 Janvier 2012)

je pense que ça doit être histoire d'AFP , parce que y a pas beaucoup de reglage a faire dans la time capsule à part cocher partage fichier et sécuriser le partage par mot de passe , j'avais galéré aussi pour me connecter de l extérieur , jusqu'à ce que je tombe sur un topic ou il mentionne que  filesConnect facilite l&#8217;accès  
 j'ai crée 3 règles :
 1-  port ext 548 >>>    port int 548         tcp           >>> vers ta capsule
 2-  port ext 139 >>>    port int 139         tcp            >>> vers ta capsule
 3-  port ext 5009 >>>   port int 5009     LES DEUX      >>> vers ta capsule

 voilà le réglage que j'ai actuellement , et sur files connect je renseigne mon adresse dynamique  mon login et mot de passe le port et par défaut 548  
 voilà j&#8217;espère que ça t'aidera 
 Cordialement


----------



## edou68 (6 Janvier 2012)

re
merci , mais ces réglage se font dans ma bbox ? ( fonction du routeur nat/pat ) ? 
ou alors a faire dans la time capsule ?


----------



## ciradis (6 Janvier 2012)

moi j'ai fait ces réglages dans ma livebox puisque ma TC est mode pont
Cordialement


----------

